# Dog fur irritating skin?



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

So we've found a problem with Abi, and it is that apparently my partner is maybe allergic to her? Maybe? I'll add that prior to this we lived together with my other 4 dogs for months (including 3 dogs who are the same breed as Abi) and he had no problems with them, and is very physical with them (playing and cuddling).

He doesn't have any immune-system reactions or anything, but what we've noticed is that after he plays with her, he gets itchy on his forearms, neck, face...whatever touches her. His hands seem pretty immune--if he just pets her quietly and only they touch her, he is fine. It's just when they wrestle or cuddle and more of his body touches her that he has a problem.

He's out of town for work at the moment, and I've given her a very thorough bath. I used a natural hippie soap and no conditioner, which is what I always bathe my dogs with because it makes their fur and skin so soft and smell amazing, and also supposedly has insect-repelling benefits (I am skeptical there). Her fur seems noticeably softer to me...before, if you ran your hands against the grain, you could kind of feel it pricking your skin, but now it feels like normal soft dog fur. She also shed a ton during the bath, which surprised me since she doesn't usually lose much fur at all when I brush her.

She is 6 months old and may or may not have ever had a bath before in her life (I would guess "had not"). Does that seem like it might help? Any ideas of what is causing the irritation, and to fix it? Any other guesses, suggestions, etc.?

My dogs are all on a high-quality grain-free diet, but Abi has only been here for a couple of weeks and before that ate total crap food for at least 10 days at the shelter and who knows what she was eating before, just in case diet comes up. Her coat seemed shiny and healthy from the start, but I do notice a difference after her bath, especially in the feel of it.

edit: I'll also add that my partner is like, "who cares?" about the whole thing...he is so wonderful.  I'd just like to make him comfortable, and address any problems she might be having!


----------



## Maddi'smomma (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a possibility that he's allergic to the soap you bath the dogs with?

Other then that I have a mild allergy to dogs, cats, you name it but it varies in degree's based on the type of coat. For example my short haired cats irritate my skin/eyes worse then my long haired cat. My huskies fur irritates my skin less then Maddi's fur. For the most part I live with it. I've learned to deal with it because I've had animals all my life and I've always loved having them close. I wouldn't give them up for the world.

Anyhow, when it gets overbearing I go in to my doc and he gives me a shot that helps relieve the symptoms. So my best advice is to have your partner get an allergy test ran and if he is allergic to Abi, talk to the doc about what can be done to help without removing the dog from the picture.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

No, today was the first bath I've given Abi (and we won't find out if it works until Friday) as I've only had her a couple of weeks, and I've bathed the other dogs with the same soap since we've been together with no problems. I gave her a bath specifically because his skin was irritated by her fur and I thought it was worth a try. Sorry I wasn't clear about that. 

Thanks for your advice! I've told him I want him to see a doctor if it doesn't improve, he doesn't mind as it is just a mild thing but I hate that the dog makes him uncomfortable!


----------

